# Alessandro Cattelan in Rai, è ufficiale



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2021)

Esclusiva Dagospia: *Alessandro Cattelan *lascia Sky per passare *ufficialmente in Rai*. L'ormai ex conduttore di X Factor *condurrà un programma in prima serata su Rai 1 *prodotto da Freemantle.

Cattelan è stato voluto fortemente dall'AD Rai Fabrizio Salini, il quale lo ha proposto per la conduzione di Sanremo 2020 ma quando tutto era ormai quasi dato per fatto c'è stata l'opposizione dell'allora direttore di Rai 1, Teresa De Santis, che ha insistito per Amadeus, divenuto poi il conduttore e confermato anche quest'anno dal direttore Stefano Coletta.

*TvBlog: Il programma che condurrà Cattelan su Rai 1 si intitolerà “Da Grande”, due serate di intrattenimento dedicate agli over 40 entrati nell’età della consapevolezza, quella in cui appunto si diventa “grandi”. Nel programma si duetterà, si discuterà proprio di questo con grandi artisti e personaggi del mondo dello sport e dello spettacolo. "Da Grande" andrà in onda nei venerdì sera di maggio. 

Stando ad un'indiscrezione lanciata da Bubinoblog, per Cattelan c'è sul piatto, oltre al programma in prima serata a maggio, anche la seconda serata del lunedì di Rai 1 dalla prossima stagione 2021/22. Il conduttore andrebbe, dunque, a sostituire Sette Storie di Monica Maggioni attualmente in onda. 

*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva Dagospia: *Alessandro Cattelan *lascia Sky per passare *ufficialmente in Rai*. L'ormai ex conduttore di X Factor *condurrà un programma in prima serata su Rai 1 *prodotto da Freemantle.
> 
> Cattelan è stato voluto fortemente dall'AD Rai Fabrizio Salini, il quale lo ha proposto per la conduzione di Sanremo 2020 ma quando tutto era ormai quasi dato per fatto c'è stata l'opposizione dell'allora direttore di Rai 1, Teresa De Santis, che ha insistito per Amadeus, divenuto poi il conduttore e confermato anche quest'anno dal direttore Stefano Coletta.


Aggiungo: il nuovo conduttore di Sanremo. Era tutto scritto ed è l'occasione giusta, l'anno prossimo tra calo di ascolti e pandemia NESSUNO vorrà farlo se non lui.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva Dagospia: *Alessandro Cattelan *lascia Sky per passare *ufficialmente in Rai*. L'ormai ex conduttore di X Factor *condurrà un programma in prima serata su Rai 1 *prodotto da Freemantle.
> 
> Cattelan è stato voluto fortemente dall'AD Rai Fabrizio Salini, il quale lo ha proposto per la conduzione di Sanremo 2020 ma quando tutto era ormai quasi dato per fatto c'è stata l'opposizione dell'allora direttore di Rai 1, Teresa De Santis, che ha insistito per Amadeus, divenuto poi il conduttore e confermato anche quest'anno dal direttore Stefano Coletta.


.


----------



## JoKeR (4 Marzo 2021)

Mai piaciuto Cattelan, ma sono gusti ovviamente.


----------



## bmb (4 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva Dagospia: *Alessandro Cattelan *lascia Sky per passare *ufficialmente in Rai*. L'ormai ex conduttore di X Factor *condurrà un programma in prima serata su Rai 1 *prodotto da Freemantle.
> 
> Cattelan è stato voluto fortemente dall'AD Rai Fabrizio Salini, il quale lo ha proposto per la conduzione di Sanremo 2020 ma quando tutto era ormai quasi dato per fatto c'è stata l'opposizione dell'allora direttore di Rai 1, Teresa De Santis, che ha insistito per Amadeus, divenuto poi il conduttore e confermato anche quest'anno dal direttore Stefano Coletta.



Ma come mai la RAI ha il lanternino per raccattare pagliacci?


Se vogliono fargli condurre Sanremo sono dei pazzi. Vogliono aumentare l'audience? Lo facessero condurre al più grande showman italiano.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (4 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma come mai la RAI ha il lanternino per raccattare pagliacci?
> 
> 
> Se vogliono fargli condurre Sanremo sono dei pazzi. Vogliono aumentare l'audience? Lo facessero condurre al più grande showman italiano.



Per curiosità, chi è il più grande showman italiano?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma come mai la RAI ha il lanternino per raccattare pagliacci?
> 
> 
> Se vogliono fargli condurre Sanremo sono dei pazzi. Vogliono aumentare l'audience? Lo facessero condurre al più grande showman italiano.


Un Sanremo con questo qui sarebbe un disastro televisivamente parlando, oltre che musicalmente. Già quest'anno ci sono critiche per il cast pieno di sconosciuti che piacciono ad un pubblico che guarda più il web che la tv, Cattelan finirebbe per andare ancora di più in quella direzione con il prendere tutta la robaccia del mondo trap che possono fare views online, ma in tv farebbe il flop più totale visto che è guardata prevalentemente da anziani vedi il calo di quest'anno, nonostante il coprifuoco che tiene i giovani in casa. Poi Cattelan è solo un fenomeno mediatico, a parte X Factor che è crollato pure quello, il suo talk show fa lo zero virgola in share ed, infatti, quest'anno non è stato confermato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Marzo 2021)

Questo qua mi è sempre sembrato un raccomandato da quando presentava RTL su MTV


----------



## bmb (4 Marzo 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Per curiosità, chi è il più grande showman italiano?



Gerry Scotti.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (4 Marzo 2021)

La verità è che in tv non c'è ricambio di conduttori.
Sono sempre quelli da 30 anni ormai.
Gente nuova non se ne vede.
Uno di questi, Cattelan appunto, per arrivare in Rai ha dovuto farsi tipo 15 anni su sky.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2021)

*TvBlog: Il programma che condurrà Cattelan su Rai 1 si intitolerà “Da grande”, due serate di intrattenimento dedicate agli over 40 entrati nell’età della consapevolezza, quella in cui appunto si diventa “grandi”. Nel programma si duetterà, si discuterà proprio di questo con grandi artisti e personaggi del mondo dello sport e dello spettacolo. "Da Grande" andrà in onda nei venerdì sera di maggio.*


----------



## Butcher (4 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TvBlog: Il programma che condurrà Cattelan su Rai 1 si intitolerà “Da grande”, due serate di intrattenimento dedicate agli over 40 entrati nell’età della consapevolezza, quella in cui appunto si diventa “grandi”. Nel programma si duetterà, si discuterà proprio di questo con grandi artisti e personaggi del mondo dello sport e dello spettacolo. "Da Grande" andrà in onda nei venerdì sera di maggio.*



Madonna, al posto di svecchiarsi la tv è impantanata nelle boomerate


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2021)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Madonna, al posto di svecchiarsi la tv è impantanata nelle boomerate


Programma su Rai 1 per over 40. Si commenta da solo. Sulla prima rete o fai qualcosa dedicato minimamente agli over 60 o floppi miseramente. Per me rischia di essere una delle operazioni più fallimentari di sempre. Ok prenderlo in Rai, ma fagli fare palestra su Rai 2 almeno.

Chissà quanto gli daranno di stipendio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2021)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Madonna, al posto di svecchiarsi la tv è impantanata nelle boomerate



Io sono orgogliosamente boomer ma il programma mi sembra comunque una c solo a leggerne la descrizione


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2021)

*Stando ad un'indiscrezione lanciata da Bubinoblog, per Cattelan c'è sul piatto, oltre al programma in prima serata a maggio, anche un talk show nella seconda serata del lunedì di Rai 1 dalla prossima stagione 2021/22. Il conduttore andrebbe, dunque, a sostituire Sette Storie di Monica Maggioni attualmente in onda.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Stando ad un'indiscrezione lanciata da Bubinoblog, per Cattelan c'è sul piatto, oltre al programma in prima serata a maggio, anche un talk show nella seconda serata del lunedì di Rai 1 dalla prossima stagione 2021/22. Il conduttore andrebbe, dunque, a sostituire Sette Storie di Monica Maggioni attualmente in onda.*


In pratica, trasferirà la brutta copia di Jimmy Fallon da Sky alla Rai.


----------

